# What fiscal year is expense attributed to?



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I purchased Turbotax to prepare a T2 for FYE March 31, 2013. The purchase of the software was made today (April 23, 2013). Which fiscal year is the expense attributed to according to GAAP? March 31, 2013 or March 31, 2014?

Not a material difference either way, but just want to do things right.


----------



## TheMoneyGuide (Nov 19, 2012)

The accounting software would be deductible in 2014.

John


----------

